# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Cleaning Pebblecrete stain?

## dan76n

Has anyone got any ideas on how to clean a stain in the Pebblecrete of my pool?
when the pool was originally built you could see the marks but nowhere near as much as you can now.
what I think has happen is that the lead weight in my old pool cleaner broke out and was dragged all over the bottom of the pool and it seems to of gone dark on the old stain.
My thoughts are that maybe the original stains were where the installers might of missed spots when sealing the Pebblecrete (assuming they seal it that is) and as a result that spot has remained porous. 
I was thinking of using my pressure cleaner on it as the gun has a fairly long shaft. Would this cause any damage to the Pebblecrete?
its a bit hard to apply any chemicals unless there is a granular chemical I could use?

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'd try shock dosing the pool with chlorine to see if it can be bleached out.

----------

